# Cheap Drake waterfowl gear!



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Whats up guys? Just loaded up on a bunch of cheap Drake Waterfowl clothing. I really like some features in the clothing but always thought it was really pricy.  Found a website that has this stuff closeout prices. $90 shirts for 29 and 39 bucks. Got some nice bibs. retail 150 for 90. Some stuff already sold out. Here's a link to get whatever they have left. (look under closeout and garmits)

http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/default.asp

Kevlar


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

*HO......


LEE......



SHhhhhhhh.....*



*IT'S KEVLAR!!* 


Good to see you back in the right forum! :evil:


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey! BUSY, BUSY. Been sick for the last 3 days 103 degree fever and strep throat.

I even got little man some nice youth cothing from wingsupply. Some Shadow grass bibs for early season. Still lookin for a matching shadow grass jacket for him. All I can find is the MO breakup stuff.

Kevlar


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ho
ly
sh
it,
*
KEVLAR!*


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I know kid.

it's like the Prodigal Son! 

what's been lost... has been found again! :lol: :lol:

Good to see ya Kev.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Yep......month before season, brings all the bugs out of the woodpile.



Good to have you back and thanks for the leads on the gear!!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I just bought a nice columbia jacket from cabelas for 25 bucks... will be nice over the waders


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey kid,


KLR, I don't know what your problem is, but I'll bet it's hard to pronounce. 

Ferris, Are you talking about a adult size columbia for yourself or a youth model??

KEv


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

*Yea ! He lives !.....* thanks for the link kev......


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I have some new bowning pieces for you below cost big time.
size L is all


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Wing Supply ran some great deals on Drake gear last year, plus another forum gave ya another 10% off. I stocked up on EST and MST stuff last year. Sounds like they're doin' it again this year.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KEVLAR'S BACK!!! :woohoo1: Get that trailer and boat all rigged up for October Kevin, cause I'm gonna visit you at least once up on the bay again


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Branta said:


> *HO......
> 
> 
> LEE......
> ...



:yikes::lol::lol:

Now if I could just get him to do a little scouting. :idea::help:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Kevlar said:


> Hey kid,
> 
> 
> KLR, I don't know what your problem is, but I'll bet it's hard to pronounce.
> ...


 
Adult... Its a nice jacket, can not wait to see how it holds up this year. Over here in chicago the cabelas in hoffman estates has been holding a sidewalk sale every weekend. All new stuff every saturday. They have had tons of gear on sale, mostly clothing, but every once in while they throw harvester packs out there for 125 bucks.and then 40 percent off the lowest tag price.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

sean said:


> :yikes::lol::lol:
> 
> Now if I could just get him to do a little scouting. :idea::help:



I recall that he got fired?

thought it went something like this;

_"Hey Kev, how'd farmer bob like that apple pie you dropped off for letting us hunt the south 80."_

_"UHHHH, whut pie?"_

"*THE PIE THAT WE GAVE YOU TO DROP OFF... "*
:rant: :rant: :rant:


 :evilsmile

(just looooove messin' with ya kev)


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Branta said:


> I recall that he got fired?
> 
> thought it went something like this;
> 
> ...


I think you actually have to do it before you can get fired.:evilsmile


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Branta,

I'm glad you were there for that conservation.  

Pretty hard now when there are 20 times the goose hunters. Sean has had permission on some of the farms since 1992. Asked on over 40 field last year and got shot down 38 times. Problem is every body knows the program. But don't have the time to put into it. Get permission on a field. Then they find out they can't get any time off work and next thing you know, the guy that did the scouting can't hunt it cause some guy asked a month sooner when it had no birds using it. 

What ever, I scout as much as I can and if I can put something together I do and if I can, well I can't.

Kev


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Kevlar said:


> Branta,
> 
> I'm glad you were there for that conservation.
> 
> ...



HOLLY SH EEE TTTT!!

Its Kevlar......AGAIN!! two days in a row!!:woohoo1:

:lol::lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't give up Kev!!! Who would take pic's of Sean humping decoys??


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

KLR said:


> Don't give up Kev!!! Who would take pic's of Sean humping decoys??


:Modified_rotest_e Please....lets not re-hash this again, A guy bangs a decoy, next thing you know he's the king of "animal beastiality".


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by KLR
> Don't give up Kev!!! Who would take pic's of Sean humping decoys??
> 
> Please....lets not re-hash this again, A guy bangs a decoy, next thing you know he's the king of "animal beastiality".


Dammit. Stop giving away all the trade secrets. Nothing puts motion into a spread like a guy plowing into a decoy. Don't worry Sean, you and your crazy fetishes can grab a blind with us anytime. It'll be amusing if nothing else.....:evil:


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Here he is in action.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Kevlar said:


> Here he is in action.


Nice cow dekes...where'd ya pick them up at? :evilsmile Need some for North Dakota.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Nice cow dekes...where'd ya pick them up at? :evilsmile Need some for North Dakota.


You dont want them cow dekes.....big bastards are always trying to chew on the Higdon motion shells. Heres a scenario at this pasture pond. Get there and put dekes up, set blinds next to pond (cows are nowhere around). Gets light out, farmers helper comes out and feeds them, as soon as they are done eating they all come right over by us and start eating all the grass and camo thats on our blinds, then they go for a drink and walk around trying to eat and knock over all the dekes. Finally when the first flock comes in and we shoot, they freak out and run off to leave us alone for the day.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

sean said:


> ..... Finally when the first flock comes in and we shoot, they freak out and run off to leave us alone for the day.


Them cows probably didn't give up any milk for days after that episode. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

I just hooked up my oldest son with some lightweight bibs, camo T-shirt, and camo hat. Okay...I threw in an extra hat for me.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tip didnt buy clothes but I am getting back into diver hunting. That means lots more decoys and I needed bags for em they were better than half off.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

just ducky said:


> Nice cow dekes...where'd ya pick them up at? :evilsmile Need some for North Dakota.


 Just look at how those cows are lookin at my little buddy. Its like a country version Bourban street.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Kevlar said:


> Here he is in action.



Looks like he's getting a real good hold. Like those cowboys when they wrap the leather strap around there wrist so they won't fall off. Yep ! Getting ready to ride for sure........:yikes: lmao ....Again ! Man I could help it Sean....


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Mike L said:


> Looks like he's getting a real good hold. Like those cowboys when they wrap the leather strap around there wrist so they won't fall off. Yep ! Getting ready to ride for sure........:yikes: lmao ....Again ! Man I could help it Sean....


I think we get the picture Mike. I ever telll you my brothers a dirty $%^&@!


----------

